# BattleStar Galatica



## Tera-lon (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey, I been watching the series BattleStar Galatica. Not the really old one but the semi recent remake. Has anyone else watched this series. What do you think?


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 12, 2012)

I watched the whole thing, very last episode was absolute s***, but the rest of the series was quite good overall.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------

